# Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra Cigar Review - Not a bad everyday smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I found this cigar to have a dry taste. The initial flavor to hit me had a nice woodsy taste. About an inch into it I started to taste more of eart...

Read the full review here: Calle Ocho Churchill Sumatra Cigar Review - Not a bad everyday smoke


----------

